# AFX track radius?



## AcesFull (Jan 6, 2008)

Is the track radius dimension driven from the center or on of the edges of the track? I am at work right now so I do not have a piece to measure. I have created a near complete track part file in solid works since I cannot find any software for layouts. I can now do my layouts in 2D or 3D. If anyone is interested in these part files let me know. I need to know the answere to validate the part files though. If possible maybe someone can stand a 1/4 turn 9" bend on its side and measure from the bottom to center. Thank you.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I would be interested iniges or step files so i can use them on Pro-E.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Cool what version of SW? I live in that program every day.  

Not sure about your question- a 9" turn is a 9" outside radius, giving you an 18" diameter when assembled.

-Scott


----------



## AcesFull (Jan 6, 2008)

Slott V said:


> Cool what version of SW? I live in that program every day.
> 
> Not sure about your question- a 9" turn is a 9" outside radius, giving you an 18" diameter when assembled.
> 
> -Scott


SolidWorks. Right now I have the configuration set up to set a radius off the origin, then extrude sweep +1.5" and -1.5" from there. If the radius is taken from the outside edge, it's a simple change. Just wanted to make sure, that way my scale is correct. Thank you.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

The radius of a given turn is along the outside edge.

Look at it logically. A track piece is 3" wide. The smallest radius turn available (from Tomy) is 3". There is no piece that can go inside that, because there is no room. The inside radius of the 3" curve is 0" and the outside radius is 3". The inside of a 6" curve is 3" and the outside edge is 6". And so on. This is not the lane radius, but the radius of the edges of the track.

A 180 degree 9" turn leaves 12" on the inside from inside edge to inside edge(9" radius x 2 minus 6" track width); enough to fit the 6" curves.

The center line radius is 1.5" (half the 3" width) less than the listed radius of the curve. For example, the center line radius of a 9" curve is 7.5".

Joe


----------

